# best ending of a film



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

on the flipside to the worst ending.here its all about the best 

shawshank redemption has an awesome ending

dead mans shoes has a great twist,sad but great.

carlitos way.doesnt hollywood it up and cop out in the end.

the mist.absolutely ****e film,but that ending had me breathless.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Usual suspects

Shooter

Lucky number slevin

Phonebooth


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Rambo.
Epic bodycount  (the 2008 one, not the original)


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

seven pounds


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A quick 20, but too many to list..! Agree about Carlitos Way. One of my all time favs...

1. Blade Runner
2. Godfather I
3. Magnolia
4. Alien
5. Memento
6. Vertigo
7. Se7en
8. Its a Wonderful Life
9. Carrie
10. UP
11. The Full Monty
12. Angel Heart
13. The Good The Bad And The Ugly
14. Donnie Darko
15. The Vanishing
16. The Wicker Man
17. Psycho
18. A Matter of Life and Death
19. The Blair Witch Project
20 The Italian Job


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Italian job. Classic an indeed an awesome ending.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Usual Suspects for me, just didn't see it coming, awesome and made me smile.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I remember being allowed to stay up as a kid and watch Carrie when it was first shown on TV. We all jumped out of our skin at the end! lol!

There was a TV type film i watched once, cant remember the name of it for the life of me, but it was about a bloke and girl that unveiled a conspiracy within the government. You thought the film had ended when they finally got the evidence together and handed it in anonymously at a post office, addressed to the papers (or somewhere) to expose it all, and they went back to their flat with a smile on their face as they had beaten the system. Rather than the film ending there, as they shut the door to their flat, it exploded and then it cut to the post office as the postie behind the counter was actually a government official and had intercepted the envelope.

But the best for me is Taxi Driver, quite a slow film, superbly played by DeNiro, with it escalating to manic few minutes at the end.


----------



## CurvedStyler (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh man The Mist was messed up big time. I think No Country for Old men and There Will Be Blood have equally messed up endings - my missus hates it when a film just ends with no round up or happy ending - I love it though!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

For me blair witch had a great ending, as the film was pure poop, and the end was the only single actual shock/fright delivered. Identity was also a good one, others may disagree on the grounds it was prefictable but still think it was well done imo


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Con-Air!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The Mist
The Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Lucky number Slevin is a great (underrated) film IMO, with a great ending and also Se7en for me.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Surely any film ending with "You can be my wingman anytime......" followed by "No, you can be mine........ " has to be right up there. haha.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Memento :thumb:


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

Shawshank Redemption. All along it didn't look like it would have a good ending & then it did:thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Man on fire.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What about the green mile? Never saw that coming!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Optimus said:


> Memento :thumb:


What was that about again? I don't remember


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

stangalang said:


> What was that about again? I don't remember




Luke! I am your father...! Who'd of thought it?


----------



## vendetta85 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just a small list:

1. Usual suspects
2. V for Vendetta 
3. Saving private Ryan


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Rocky II
Alien.
Stir Crazy
Trading Places


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

six sense


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

titanic such a twist at the end no one saw it coming.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I would say

Leon (left me lost for words the first time I seen it)
Alien (all time classic)
The Matrix
Top Gun

and errrrrr......





Pretty woman!.....


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Agree with some that have already been mentioned. My additions are

Saw - The first one - I don't know anyone who worked that ending out before it happened.

Cruel intentions - Made all the better by Bitter Sweet Symphony.

The Game - I watched the film thinking "this is ****" all the way through until the ending and then i thought "**** yes"


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

There was a film with tim robbins an jeff bridges, its called arlington road. Brilliant ending and a great film.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

The Shawshank Redemption.Probably my all time favourite film and definitely best ending.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Sixth Sense,but the trouble is you can only watch it once. 
I remember my brother in law took great pride in telling me the result of a football match I had recorded a couple of years ago and then later told me he had rented Sixth Sense on dvd a few nights later. Revenge was sweet!

Contains spoiler!!!!!!!
























I knew he,d have put the film about 9 so about 10.15 I sent him a simple text:
He,s already dead.


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

you all seem to have forgotten THE GOONIES!

"its my marble bag, the Fratellis forgot to check it, we can save the Goon docks"

best kid film of all time, which even after a thousand times of watching even at 32years old, will still be enjoyable.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Goonies will be a classic forever

I'm 32 aswell lol

Love that film


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> There was a film with tim robbins an jeff bridges, its called arlington road. Brilliant ending and a great film.


we finally agree on something with films! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Concours Car Care said:


> Goonies will be a classic forever
> 
> I'm 32 aswell lol
> 
> Love that film


+1

oh, I'm also 32. :doublesho


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pulp fictions ending scene is epic, also Full monty and shawshank redemptions. Just ones you will never forget!


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Karate kid (uplifting soundtrack)
The Game
Usual Suspects
Grease (The ultimate in cheese)


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Law Abiding Citizen - great film too


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

dazzyb said:


> Usual suspects


Agreed! :thumb:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Vanishing Point
The Thing 
Jaws
Way of the gun
Boondock Saints
Heat
Slap Shot

As you can probably tell I don't think it always has to be a happy ending to be a good ending.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> we finally agree on something with films! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Well its a leap year. Only 4 more years an we can agree on another :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

mba said:


> Law Abiding Citizen - great film too


Shocking film an an awfull ending. GET OUT OF MY THREAD  bloody law abiding citizen,absolute dross.

:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> Well its a leap year. Only 4 more years an we can agree on another :lol:





silverback said:


> Shocking film an an awfull ending. GET OUT OF MY THREAD  bloody law abiding citizen,absolute dross.
> 
> :lol:


oh dear, that is 2 we agree with now.... :wall:



:lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Has to be fight club


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> oh dear, that is 2 we agree with now.... :wall:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


i dont like it cuey.i dont like it one bit !!!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Fight Club
Seven Pounds
Se7en
Lucky Number Slevin
Smokin' Aces
Vanilla Sky
Saw (The first one)


----------

